# Huge surprize



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know a John Rhys Davies? i worked at his batch a few days ago he rang me up and i never knew it was him until he said he was a actor. He was on the movie indiana jones and lord of the rings? He did some of it and i did some of it


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

It's Gimli!
http://youtu.be/C1s4Tr7Ag9M

Oh!...and it looks like you we're right Moore...
He's been working for his dad since he's been 3 and now he's....12? :blink:


----------



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

yes thats him , i was so stoked


----------



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

im 16 and sub contract on my own thank you very much


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

bluelineman said:


> im 16 and sub contract on my own thank you very much


Well that explains the flats I'm seeing in the background...
And the angle behind your head..:whistling:


----------



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

i didnt do that , he did. He just paid me to sand it. Ill take vids of my jobs soon.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

bluelineman said:


> im 16 and sub contract on my own thank you very much


 stick with it ,just try to keep an open mind to different methods and materials .there's alot to learn on this site.


----------



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah i wana know how other people do their plastering too


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's Gimli!
> http://youtu.be/C1s4Tr7Ag9M
> 
> Oh!...and it looks like you we're right Moore...
> He's been working for his dad since he's been 3 and now he's....12? :blink:


:lol:
HIRE A TEENAGER BEFORE THEY GROW UP AND REALIZE THEY DONT KNOW EVERYTHING..... THE MORE YOU KNOW- THE MORE YOU KNOW YOU DONT KNOW $H!+

JUST KEEP AN OPEN MIND KID AND LEARN ALL YOU CAN, THESE GUYS CAN TEACH YOU A LOT


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

bluelineman said:


> im 16 and sub contract on my own thank you very much


We all had to start somewhere!

Personally, I know I wasn't born with a drywall blade in my hand. I had to learn, somewhere.....from someone.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

He is runnun Blueline so he knows whats up:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

bluelineman said:


> im 16 and sub contract on my own thank you very much


Now i know why he said that aut taper is crap ... HE his 16 years old !!! Stick with us kid and soon you will change your mind . 
Just look over and over the vid of fr8 train one tube full and you will realized that the aut. Taper is the real deal 
, after watch video lessons of 2 buck on the taper , and then you will start to whant one , go check the hardened video that precision taping made for walltools


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How cool is that, Thanks for the pic bluelineman, Maybe these guys wont be so hard on you now they know your 16, Maybe change your name to bluelineboy. :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> How cool is that, Thanks for the pic bluelineman, Maybe these guys wont be so hard on you now they know your 16, Maybe change your name to bluelineboy. :jester:


So is blueline the one on the left or the right of the pic:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bluelineman said:


> Does anyone know a John Rhys Davies? i worked at his batch a few days ago he rang me up and i never knew it was him until he said he was a actor. He was on the movie indiana jones and lord of the rings? He did some of it and i did some of it


 I see Mr Davies wallet poking out of his left pocket!
No wonder your all smiles blueline...He's a movie star:whistling2: ..so I hope you charged accordingly!:thumbsup:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

bluelineman said:


> i didnt do that , he did. He just paid me to sand it. Ill take vids of my jobs soon.


Why the [email protected]$ Is HE doing taping????? Is there a new movie coming out about tapers? Wait maybe it's "DWT..... THE MOVIE!!!!!!!"


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

16? Get back to school. What the hell are you thinking?
Very cool pic btw.


----------

